# Grinder wiring



## angelodp (Aug 30, 2012)

Hi, moving forward on my bench grinder project. Have a new base that is shaping up. I need to double check the wiring for this if you can check me out. 
The motor has four wires - 2- yellow that do the windings, one red also seems to be on the winding, and a white that goes to the brake.  The red and white connect to the capacitor ( start cap ). There is a standard grounded cable coming in for AC. Green to ground and then Black and white. It has an old bakelite pull/ push switch w/ four terminals. So green to the housing, Black to one end of the switch with the motor yellow on the receiving side of that DPDT. The the neutral white from the AC plug on the other side of the DPDT with the other yellow on that side. Does this make sense? Or do I need to post a diagram?


----------



## Ecam (Sep 20, 2012)

That sounds about right.  Does the motor not have a data plate with wiring diagram?  Problem is; contry of origin, voltage, phase and so on.  I think what you've got is right, but there are pleny of variables.


----------

